# Carpal Tunnel decompression



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Aug 30, 2012)

Dr. has done a right carpal tunnel decompression on the R wrist, then he gave a Decadron injection into left carpal tunnel. I coded this as 29848 RT. Do I charge for the decadron injection (J1100) and the administration fee? Somewhat confused here.....
Thanks!


----------



## ortholg@yahoo.com (Aug 31, 2012)

If your doc did an arthroscopic carpal tunnel decompression then i think you coded that right.  If he did it as an open procedure, it'd be 64721 with an RT modifier.  

If the injection was done on the same day, I'd code the 20526 (with a 59 modifier and the LT), and then the "J" code for the medication used.


----------

